# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  LOOKING FOR SANDWICH PACKAGING

## REE

hELLO TO ALL....

I AM SEEKING THE SERVICE OIF A COMPANY THAT MANUFACTURES THE SANDWICH PACKS CONTAINERS....?

pLEASE SOME ASSISTANCE OR DIRECTION IF ANYONE CAN. :Big Grin:

----------


## nkawit

Doesn't plastics for africa sell sandwich packs?

----------

